# My diet any advice ?



## karmaye (Feb 9, 2010)

This is my recent diet and will continue on to do so to see if there is any improvementFor breakfast i have oats and peppermint tea and then take a probiotic capsule ( IBS support ) as told from my gastro doc. Snacks while at school - need ideas ???Ater school-Lunch with rice with chicken and soupDinner follows the same as lunch.During the day i also drink alot of water . Eatting bannana , sweet potato and yogurt. i also take 1 probiotic yakult each Though could anyone give me suggestions for snacks that are good for me that i could eat at school ? Something that will keep my stomach from bloating or any gas would be extremely good.


----------



## Patman75 (Mar 9, 2008)

If you dealing with gas and bloating make sure you eat fruit by itself. 2 hours or more last or more after breakfast or lunch. Try not drinking anything with your meals. Drinking with meals dilutes stomach acid and this can lead to bloating. Stop drinking 15 minutes before and at 1 hour after.Cucumbers are easy to digest and are mostly water. Make sure you are getting your healthy fats. Coconut oil, olive oil, butter, flax seed oil (if youcan tolerate it) & avacadoes.Squash is good. There are good squash sop recipes on the web. I make a big batch and it last me for a few days.


----------



## ziggy7 (Oct 24, 2009)

sweet potatos are one of the worst foods for me but starches in general i can't eatwhat kind of soup is it?and it does look like you need more fat in your diet butter tends to be alot easier on the stomach than vegetable oils but try to get a butter with lactic cultures and unsaltedbut also know you can't mix large amounts of carbohydrates with fat or els it will give gas


----------



## kt_mott (May 7, 2010)

i have a friend with ibs and she has been back and forth tot he doctors but they cant do anything for her, just say avoid trigger foods. she has recently started drinking aloe vera and finds that it has really helped. if you would like any more information about this you can email me [email protected]


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

We recommend people DO NOT put their email addresses in their posts. I'll wait a bit to see if you edit it yourself, but then I'll delete it. People can safetly use the PM method to contact you and you can turn on the ability for people to email you through the board. 1. Saying "email me for info" immediately raises the suspicions you are a sales person and are trolling for sales or you need to get more people in your network. That your friend got better makes it look even more like you are advertising, not sharing support and information. People can post the brand names and a link to the main company page (not an individual's sales page) on the webThis kind of advertising is not allowed here, and even if you inadvertently just fell into one of the standard sales techniques by accident it really doesn't make people trust you or your information.2. Posting personal contact info in public places is never a good idea. It opens you up to a lot of bad guys. Posting your email in the public part of the board will increase the amount of spam you will get sent. Spammers have bots that scan websites looking for email addresses. They can't get them out of the profiles as they do not create a log in to get into that part of the board. Anyone can read the posts whether they are logged in or not. All that being said. Some IBSers find Aloe helps. Depending on the preparation it can have more or less latex which is a stimulatory laxative.


----------



## Snuffs (Dec 8, 2009)

Perhaps you could try snack-a-jacks? (rice cakes) They come in sweet and savoury and some brands do crisp sized packets. I have found there pretty digestable!XX


----------

